# Murder Suspect Attacked In Court



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Video: *Caught On Tape: Courtroom Brawl

*COLUMBUS, Ohio -- *What was expected to be a routine hearing for an Ohio murder suspect turned into a courtroom melee Wednesday.

Jason Howard is accused in the deaths of girlfriend Jameila West and her three children. But while he was in court waiting for a hearing to begin on another slaying he's suspected in, one of West's relatives allegedly began pummelling him. Court authorities pulled the man off Howard but then said other family members began throwing punches as well.

There was no word on any injuries, but the handcuffed Howard could be seen sitting speechless afterward.

Two people were arrested.

Authorities said West was shot in June, her 10-year-old daughter strangled, and two younger sons smothered. Howard said he had nothing to do with the killings.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

